
The Seven-Year Auto Loan: America’s Middle Class Can’t Afford Its Cars; - NN88
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-seven-year-auto-loan-americas-middle-class-cant-afford-their-cars-11569941215?mod=rsswn
======
sombragris
Paywalled; cannot read. Alternate source?

